# Joining Instructions



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2008)

Once you have passed through your Basic Military Qualification and Trades Training, you may need these DWAN/DIN links to find Joining Instructions for further Courses or Taskings:


Joining Instructions BORDEN

Canadian Forces School of Administration and Logistics

Canadian Forces Training Development Centre

Canadian Forces School of Electrical Mechanical Engineers

Canadian Forces Fire Academy/Canadian Forces Nuclear, Biological and Chemical School


Joining Instructions GAGETOWN

Canadian Forces School of Military Engineering


Joining Instructions KINGSTON

Canadian Forces School of Communications and Electronics

Canadian Forces School of Military Intelligence



Joining Instructions MEAFORD/PETAWAWA

LFCA TC Meaford   

LFCA TC Meaford   

LFCA TC Meaford

Joining Instructions WAINWRIGHT

LFWA TC Wainwright


----------

